# Driving from 70 years onwards



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Thinking of buying a new motorhome GVW 4008 KG is this ok to drive when I get to 70 years old


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

amydan said:


> Thinking of buying a new motorhome GVW 4008 KG is this ok to drive when I get to 70 years old


Yes as long as you have the current C1 entitlement plus you pass a medical. 
This is a copy of the D4 form the Doctor fills in.
http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu.../@motor/documents/digitalasset/dg_4020731.pdf


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, but as it is over 3500kg you will need to pass a medical test every three years to be able to do so. The test itself is quite easy other than if you have certain health or eyesight problems.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry RayC - didn't mean to duplicate you, it's just that I type slow!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Having met you this weekend I don't know why you're planning so far ahead - you must have YEARS ahead of you before you get anyway near to 70  

Just thinking - they're putting the pension age up because people are living longer, so maybe DVLA should also revisit the age restricitions which kick in at 70 and perhaps up that age too.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Anyone should apply well ahead (3-4 months) of 70th birthday as DVLA are notoriously slow, as evidenced on another thread on this subject.If there are queries on the D4 it is possible to overrun the renewal date.

I believe this is not a problem if driving in the UK as they will issue some form of temporary renewal, but could be outside UK.

Geoff


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> Just thinking - they're putting the pension age up because people are living longer, so maybe DVLA should also revisit the age restricitions which kick in at 70 and perhaps up that age too.


I don't think that it will make any difference to DVLA. They already make HGV and PCV drivers take the medical from 45 and renew regularly after that age. Lose you C or D licence, lose your living.

It is a concession to grandfathers right licence holder (C1+E D1+E), to not insist on these tighter controls on drivers health, by puting the first medical at age 70. The Grandfathers rights loss is not in their opinion so important as it is only social and domestic.

You can still drive anything under 3500kg as long as your doctors says it is OK after 70. Over 3500kg its a formal HGV medical.

My wife had just renewed her C1+E licence until 2015.

John (age 69 and driver of a 4600kg MGW Motorhome.)


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Anyone should apply well ahead (3-4 months) of 70th birthday as DVLA are notoriously slow, as evidenced on another thread on this subject.If there are queries on the D4 it is possible to overrun the renewal date.
> 
> I believe this is not a problem if driving in the UK as they will issue some form of temporary renewal, but could be outside UK.
> 
> Geoff


The normal advance application period is 90 days. You can apply earlier if you need to drive abroad and have your licence in your hand. However the efficiency of DVLA Swansea staff will probably mean they mess up you renewal.

Joan did this procedure as defined in an email from DVLA as we are going abroad Januay to May and her licence was due for renewal in March 2012.

She got her licence back dated from 20 Dec 2011 to 19 December 2014 (not March 2015). We contacted DVLA and they said they acknowleged the error and to return both parts and they would issue a replacement. It would take a further 3 weeks however. We have now asked if they can replace it in May when we return and we are waiting for their reply. Otherwise she loses 3 months on this renewal.

John


----------

